# Bilder in Java laden



## Hansaf (8. Jan 2013)

Ich habe ein gleines Problem 
ich möchte gerne bilder in mein Javaprogramm laden ...
im Internet finde ich nur anleitungen für eclips und Japlets 
ich benutze jedoch den normalen java-editor und AWT wie funktioniert das da? bin recht neu im programieren ...

Manfred


----------



## pro2 (8. Jan 2013)

Das hat doch mit dem Editor mal gar nichts zu tun.^^
Was willst du denn mit dem Bild machen? Wenn das Bild in dem Klassenverzeichnis liegt, dann kannst du so was machen:


```
URL url = this.getClass().getResource("test.png");
BufferedImage bild = ImageIO.read(url);
```

Dann hast du ein Bild!


----------



## Hansaf (8. Jan 2013)

keine ahnung was das damitzu tun hat =P die haben das alle mit IcanImage gemacht oder so und das hat bei mir nicht funktionier und alle mit japplet ...
also ich hab das so gemacht wie du meintest und dann sacht der mir ein par fehler ...
immer cannot find symbol 
(bei den BufferedImage, sowie bei dem ImageI0 und URL)
warum ??


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jan 2013)

Hier wird eigentlich alles erklärt: Grafikdateien laden und anzeigen ? Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## Hansaf (8. Jan 2013)

Ich bedanke mich vielmals =D


----------

